# Forgotten Films That Are Well Worth Watching



## Bakunin (Apr 2, 2011)

(And try saying that thread title when you're sloshed).

Good Morrow to Thee, Good Citizens. 'Tis I, Bakunin, here with a special thread in which we can list forgotten films that are always worth watching. To start us off, I've chosen a low-budget and low-key Western that's really more of a morality play than a shoot 'em up fightfest. It's called, simply, 'A Gunfight' and stars Kirk Douglas and Johnny Cash as Will Tenneray and Abe Cross, two ageing gunslingers who opt for one final showdown, but it's a showdown with a brilliant twist. Instead of simply calling each other out, they opt to stage fight to the death in front of a paying audience in a bullring with the survivor taking the money to provide for their old age.

http://stagevu.com/video/zvjtlzwaerza

It's a hard film to find on DVD and hasn't been shown on the tellybox for as long as I can remember. It's well worth watching and yet has been almost completely overlooked by film buffs, strangely really, as it's a great little film IMHO.


----------



## strung out (Apr 2, 2011)

i don't know, i forgot


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 2, 2011)

I'd like to mention David Mamet's first film as director, "House of games". Wonderful twisty-turny thriller about con-men & that.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 2, 2011)

Soldier Blue. While maudlin drunk I remembered it and had to put it on download. For some reason I thought 'The Devils' would be a good follower. It wasn't.


----------



## yardbird (Apr 2, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I'd like to mention David Mamet's first film as director, "House of games". Wonderful twisty-turny thriller about con-men & that.


 
A terrific film - I've been recomending it to people for years.
We do seem to have some similar tastes Steely


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 2, 2011)

The Matrix, still worth a glance despite derision from some quarters.


----------



## killer b (Apr 2, 2011)

i think anything that appears in the IMDB top 100 films is probably not 'forgotten'. 

also, it's shite.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 2, 2011)

yardbird said:


> A terrific film - I've been recomending it to people for years.
> We do seem to have some similar tastes Steely



 We sure do!

Sadly, like a lot of other films, CDs and whatnot, it was put on the pile-that-wasn't-mine when me & the first Mrs. S☼I parted ways, & I've not got around to getting another copy. But the thread has reminded me to, soon.


----------



## N_igma (Apr 2, 2011)

The French Connection


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 2, 2011)

The Stoned Age.


----------



## badlands (Apr 2, 2011)

Tucker


----------



## spawnofsatan (Apr 2, 2011)

Fiend without a face, classic B&W horror/sci-fi


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 2, 2011)

Seconds,Thief


----------



## 8den (Apr 2, 2011)

Would it kill people to include a link to IMDB or Wikipedia or a description. 

Citizen X



> The film tells the story of the seven-year hunt by forensic specialist Viktor Burakov for the person who mutilated and murdered over 50 children and young women. Burakov is aided, covertly at first, by his commanding officer, Col. Mikhail Fetisov and later by Dr. Alexandr Bukhanovsky, a psychiatrist.
> 
> As well as being in the form of a crime thriller, the movie depicts Soviet propaganda and bureaucracy contributing to the failure to capture the killer; his crimes were not widely reported for fear of revealing that such things ever occurred in the USSR.



Stephen Rea, Max Von Sydow, and Donald Sutherland.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 2, 2011)

Manhunter,good shout for Citizen X


----------



## Cloo (Apr 2, 2011)

The Prophecy from 1995 http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0114194/

Watched on DVD at a friend's house... lowish budget good old supernatural thriller, very well put together with some great performances, especially a brilliantly sinister cameo from a young Viggo Mortenson as Old Nick himself.


----------



## badlands (Apr 2, 2011)

Cuba Si

or 

Sans Soleil


----------



## discokermit (Apr 3, 2011)

scarlet street. starring edward g robinson and directed by fritz lang, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scarlet_Street


produced by walter wanger!


----------



## discokermit (Apr 3, 2011)

i also quite like 'the boys' from 1962. robert morley, a very young dudley sutton, wilfred bramble and roy kinnear in a british kitchen sink rashomon.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 4, 2011)

Citizen X is fantastic.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 4, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> The Matrix, still worth a glance despite derision from some quarters.


 
The first one is still a great film. The sequels were just such a let down some people retrospectively hate the first one by association


----------



## miss minnie (Apr 4, 2011)

The Rise and Rise of Michael Rimmer


----------



## killer b (Apr 4, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> The first one is still a great film. The sequels were just such a let down some people retrospectively hate the first one by association


 
nope.


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 4, 2011)

This ones one of my all time favourites , its on Irish Tv later in the week . The Last Valley .







http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0065969/

Michael Caines best ever role in my opinion . Bunch of mercenaries , mixed catholic and protestant , find refuge in a hidden alpine village duing the madness of the 30 years war . The Magdeburg speech by Caine is paticularly brilliant . Omar Sharifs in it too . Score by the late John barry .


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 4, 2011)

8den said:


> Would it kill people to include a link to IMDB or Wikipedia or a description.
> 
> Citizen X
> 
> ...


 
seen that one , pretty good .


----------



## magneze (Apr 4, 2011)

The Machinist


----------



## 8den (Apr 4, 2011)

May Kasahara said:


> Citizen X is fantastic.


 
Actually I rewatched it on my own recommendation. It has *not* dated well.


----------



## AverageJoe (Apr 4, 2011)

Boston Kickout.



http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0112564/

If you like Mike Leigh films, you will love this.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 4, 2011)

8den: Interesting. I caught it by chance late one night and was transfixed, then bought it on video and never got round to watching it again 

magneze, I saw The Machinist for the first time recently and thought it was fantastic - not what I expected at all, very moving.


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 4, 2011)

Michael Caine was in a pretty good thriller set in 70s South Africa, The Wilby Conspiracy.


----------



## 8den (Apr 4, 2011)

May Kasahara said:


> 8den: Interesting. I caught it by chance late one night and was transfixed, then bought it on video and never got round to watching it again


 
I loved it. LOVED it years ago, and sat down with my wife to watch it last night. It's very plodding, the actually killings are done in this terrible slo mo. The performances are as excellent as you remember but the direction is so leaden that it just pulls you out of the movie. And it's cheap, very shoddy and cheap. The passage of time is very poorly articulated. And for fucks sake, Did you remember Imelda Staunton is Stephen Rea's wife? She's completely wasted!

It's crying out for a remake.


----------



## ericjarvis (Apr 4, 2011)

The Cars That Ate Paris

Peter Weir's first feature film, and a rare example of a neat B movie idea given the full treatment (although on a low budget). Classy, weird, and both funny and disturbing simultaneously.

Zardoz

Directed by John Boorman, starring Sean Connery and Charlotte Rampling. Arguably the best sf film ever. In the sense that it's a rare example of an sf film that fits closely to the style and concerns of written sf of its time. Also contains John Alderton showing that he could actually act when asked to.

Goodbye Pork Pie

The great New Zealand road movie. Man hires a car using a stolen credit card and becomes New Zealand's public enemy number one. Stars the totally marvellous Tony Barry.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Apr 4, 2011)

Lion Of The Desert, starring Oli Reed & Anthony Quin. It's about a a group of muslim freedom fighers fighting an invading imperialist western army. Superb war film about the Italian invasion of Libya.


----------



## magneze (Apr 4, 2011)

May Kasahara said:


> magneze, I saw The Machinist for the first time recently and thought it was fantastic - not what I expected at all, very moving.


Brilliant isn't it. I think I saw someone on here mention that is was good and then it was on telly. It's now one of my favourites.


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 4, 2011)

ericjarvis said:


> Goodbye Pork Pie
> 
> The great New Zealand road movie. Man hires a car using a stolen credit card and becomes New Zealand's public enemy number one. Stars the totally marvellous Tony Barry.


 
It's still a legend in NZ, but pretty much unknown outside the country. But I agree, it's well worth a look.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Apr 4, 2011)

Avanti!

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0068240/

A successful businessman goes to Italy to arrange for the return of his tycoon-father's body only to discover dad died with his mistress of long standing.

Mr Shakes had been banging on for years about it and we just managed to get a copy. Its gorgeous.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 4, 2011)

How sleep the brave

I went down

Hell Drivers

The Criminal


----------



## ericjarvis (Apr 5, 2011)

Idris2002 said:


> It's still a legend in NZ, but pretty much unknown outside the country. But I agree, it's well worth a look.


 
One of the two great New Zealand films. In the other somebody wakes up and they are the only person alive on the entire planet.


----------



## 8den (Apr 5, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> I went down


 
One of my best friends edited that.


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 5, 2011)

shakespearegirl said:


> Avanti!
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0068240/
> 
> ...


 

Yes, I loved that - remember seeing it on TV a long time ago


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 5, 2011)

A Perfect World

Directed by Clint Eastwood (and starring him too), featuring bloody good performances from Costner as an escaped convict and his child co-star as his hostage.


----------



## 8den (Apr 5, 2011)

The Octagon said:


> A Perfect World
> 
> Directed by Clint Eastwood (and starring him too), featuring bloody good performances from Costner as an escaped convict and his child co-star as his hostage.



And a excellent turn by Laura Dern.


----------



## 8den (Apr 5, 2011)

Again something I've not seen in a while but really liked when it first came out. 

Quick Change

Directed and Staring Bill Murray. With Gena Davis and Randy Quaid. 

"Three bank robbers perform the perfect heist, but are thwarted by New York traffic as they try to escape the city with their loot." 

A real gem, as I recall a good Billy Murray film from that era that he was supposedly just making dross.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 5, 2011)

8den said:


> And a excellent turn by Laura Dern.


 
Indeed, I'm struggling to remember a duff performance in the film actually.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

The Octagon said:


> Indeed, I'm struggling to remember a duff performance in the film actually.


 
Had actually forgotten that film but I really liked it a lot.


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Apr 5, 2011)

"_Where Eagles Dare_" with Richard Burton and Clint Eastwood.  

One of the best WWII films ever made.


----------



## 8den (Apr 5, 2011)

The Octagon said:


> Indeed, I'm struggling to remember a duff performance in the film actually.


 
Here's another name a film by Clint Eastwood that isn't extremely well made. 

Both Clint Eastwood and Peter Weir have the same track record.


----------



## 8den (Apr 5, 2011)

Obnoxiousness said:


> "_Where Eagles Dare_" with Richard Burton and Clint Eastwood.
> 
> One of the best WWII films ever made.


 
Films that are on every Easter are not forgotten.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 5, 2011)

8den said:


> Here's another name a film by Clint Eastwood that isn't extremely well made.
> 
> Both Clint Eastwood and Peter Weir have the same track record.


 
'well made' is a tricky thing to argue against though isn't it?

The Rookie was a bit of a stinker, as was Space Cowboys, but I'm sure they are adequately lit and shot


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 5, 2011)

No one's ever seem to have seen Parents but me. Can't recommend it highly enough. Pretty nasty stuff mind.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 5, 2011)

"How To Get Ahead in Advertising" with Richard E Grant.


----------



## toblerone3 (Apr 5, 2011)

For some strange reason I watched "Mr Denning Drives North" last night. Its quite a period piece from the early 1950s almost a very early British road movie, and there's some half decent acting in it.


----------



## 8den (Apr 5, 2011)

The Octagon said:


> 'well made' is a tricky thing to argue against though isn't it?
> 
> The Rookie was a bit of a stinker, as was Space Cowboys, but I'm sure they are adequately lit and shot


 
Damn you're right. Space Cowboys is fucking cack. 

It's like Tron Legacy. Completely fucks my theory that all Jeff Bridges films are pretty decent.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 5, 2011)

Henry V

Tombstone


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 5, 2011)

8den said:


> Here's another name a film by Clint Eastwood that isn't extremely well made.


 
Heartbreak Ridge is absolute gash.


----------



## 8den (Apr 5, 2011)

May Kasahara said:


> Heartbreak Ridge is absolute gash.


 
Maro Van Peebles. 

Arsefuck that theory is fucking destroyed.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 6, 2011)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0100449/
The only film Bill Murray has directed


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 6, 2011)

May Kasahara said:


> Heartbreak Ridge is absolute gash.


I thought it was ok


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 6, 2011)

Last Night

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0156729/

1998 Canadian film directed by Don McKeller about how a group of people choose to spend the last six hours of earth's existence - (it is subject to a seemingly solar disaster which is never fully explained). Featuring Sandra Oh (her from Sideways), Callum Keith Rennie (him off of Battlestar Galactica) and David Cronenberg (him from them Cronenberg films).

I'd say it was voted Canada's 9th best ever film but that could be taken the wrong way


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 6, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Tombstone


 
Good shout, I keep meaning to buy that on DVD and then forgetting about it.

Val Kilmer steals that film completely 

"Ah'm your huckleberry"


----------



## g force (Apr 6, 2011)

Johnny Got His Gun

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0067277/


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 6, 2011)

Rare Birds 



> Dave is down. His wife lives in Washington, D.C.; his restaurant, the Auk, in an out-of-the-way Newfoundland inlet, is a bust; a drink is rarely out of reach. An odd-duck of a neighbor, Phonce, who has found ten kilos of cocaine and wants Dave's help selling it, contrives to keep Dave in town by faking and reporting the sighting of a rare bird. Soon birders descend from everywhere, and the restaurant is a success. Dave is snorting the cocaine and falling for a young visitor who helps him out at the Auk, Phonce is launching his recreational submarine, and various men who don't look like birders are poking about. When the chickens come home to roost, will Dave and Phonse have a Plan B?


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 6, 2011)

What about Bob,another goodie from Bill Murray


----------



## kittyP (Apr 6, 2011)

strung out said:


> i don't know, i forgot


 
This^ Genuinely


----------



## Gromit (Apr 6, 2011)

Going back to the film mentioned in the OP. i.e. Gunfight.


Wasn't that film the inspiration for the Fast Show's series of sketches title The Big Fight?

I seem to remember Paul Whitehouse saying it was.

Trivial fact of the day over. Back to work you lot.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 6, 2011)

The Man Who Would be King.


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 6, 2011)

Gromit said:


> The Man Who Would be King.


 
Isn't that "well-loved classic"?


----------



## 8den (Apr 6, 2011)

Hostile Hostages anyone?

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0110955/


----------



## vogonity (Apr 6, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> No one's ever seem to have seen Parents but me. Can't recommend it highly enough. Pretty nasty stuff mind.


Another vote here for Parents: terrific, twisted entertainment.


----------



## starfish (Apr 6, 2011)

Suburbia. Might have to watch it again sometime soon.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 6, 2011)

There's some shit films itt.   

No offence 

A forgotten film worth watching....any old RKO black and white horror.


----------



## discokermit (Apr 7, 2011)

g force said:


> Johnny Got His Gun
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0067277/


 
watch it free, http://www.blinkbox.com/Free/Movie/8019/Johnny-Got-His-Gun


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 7, 2011)

Flame


----------



## discokermit (Apr 7, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Flame


 
that'll never be forgotten.


----------



## discokermit (Apr 7, 2011)

in a lonely place, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/In_a_Lonely_Place. bogart is fantastic.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 7, 2011)

I am sure someone has said this but, it's difficult to know what is forgotten over all. 
Someone said 'The matrix' earlier. Yes that may not be forgotten to most of us but.....?

I was going to say Timebandits and Now Voyager but people may well remember these. 

I am also just being  a bit of an arse. 
I do know what you mean. Sorry


----------



## kittyP (Apr 7, 2011)

I'll stop benign a bit pissed tired bastard and say 'Bringing Up Baby'! 
One of my favourite films of all time. 
_One_ of mind.


----------



## geoff64 (Apr 7, 2011)

god told me to do it - larry cohen
Momsy, nanny, sonny and girly - Freddie Francis
The Crazies - Romero
Bloood on Satan's Claw - Piers Haggard
Race with the Devil - Jack Starrett
The Shout - Jerzy Skolmowlski
The Great Silence - Sergio Corbucci
The Amazing Mr Blunden - Lionel Jeffries


----------



## geoff64 (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh, and Trees Lounge - Steve Buscemi


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 7, 2011)

The Emerald Forest. - 80s eco-adventure set in the amazob jungle. Bloke tries to find his son after he is 'adotped' by an amazonian tribe. Ends up with Indigenous tribe vs the big fuck off hydro-electirc dam and doedgey kidnappers. 

Silent Running. 70s eco sci-fi. Bruce Dern battles to preserve a spacebourne garden of eden.

Galaxy Quest. oft overlooked but wonderful scifi comedy. Brilliant send up of star wars and a pretty decent adventure in its own right. Sigourney Weaver, Tim Allen and Alan Rickman.

'Them!' - classic, and still scary, 50s sci-fi about giant ants running rampage in the nevada desert - and the san francisco sewers. Which reminds me of - 

Phase 4 - disturbing, dark 70s sci-fi about super intelligent ants beseiging a scientific research station.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 7, 2011)

The Octagon said:


> Good shout, I keep meaning to buy that on DVD and then forgetting about it.
> 
> Val Kilmer steals that film completely
> 
> "Ah'm your huckleberry"


 
Ive got it on VHS still  But i will buy it on DVD

Now the question is true grit vs tombstone. The only 2 modern decent cowboy films.

except wild wild west of course *runs


----------



## sim667 (Apr 7, 2011)

g force said:


> Johnny Got His Gun
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0067277/


 
Ive always wanted to see this, but keep forgetting i want to see it.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 7, 2011)

lagtbd said:


> Isn't that "well-loved classic"?


 
I've got it on DvD. Ain't seen it on a TV schedule in over 10 years. Seems a bit forgotten to me.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 7, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Ive got it on VHS still  But i will buy it on DVD
> 
> Now the question is true grit vs tombstone. The only 2 modern decent cowboy films.


 
Open Range and Unforgiven were both pretty good too.

I could even tolerate Wyatt Earp, although it was ridiculously overlong.



Kaka Tim said:


> Galaxy Quest. oft overlooked but wonderful scifi comedy. Brilliant send up of star wars and a pretty decent adventure in its own right. Sigourney Weaver, Tim Allen and Alan Rickman.


 
That was on telly the other day, me and my flatmate were creased up


----------



## Gromit (Apr 7, 2011)

By Grabthar's hammer Galaxy Quest is a send up of Star Trek not Star Wars


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 7, 2011)

> [the crew is on a shuttle descending to an alien planet]
> Guy Fleegman: I changed my mind. I wanna go back.
> Sir Alexander Dane: After the fuss you made about getting left behind?
> Guy Fleegman: Yeah, but that's when I thought I was the crewman that stays on the ship, and something is up there, and it kills me. But now I'm thinking I'm the guy who gets killed by some monster five minutes after we land on the planet.
> ...



Later on...



> Gwen DeMarco: Let's get out of here before one of those things kills Guy.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 7, 2011)

The Octagon said:


> Open Range and Unforgiven were both pretty good too.
> 
> I could even tolerate *Wyatt Earp*, although it was ridiculously overlong.


 
NOOOOOOOOO! Wyatt earp was pants

I actually havent seen the other two.

Does dances with wolves count as a western?


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 7, 2011)

Gromit said:


> By Grabthar's hammer Galaxy Quest is a send up of Star Trek not Star Wars


 
It's also completely unfunny.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 7, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I'd like to mention David Mamet's first film as director, "House of games". Wonderful twisty-turny thriller about con-men & that.



There's a quote from that film I remember hearing in a track:

Mike: I think youre bluffin, pal. I think youre trying to BUY it!
George: Then youre gonna have to give me some respect, or give me some money.

What was the song....aaarrrgh????

eta - St. Etienne - Etienne Gonna Die


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 7, 2011)

Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid


I love that fim...Reinmachfrau!


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 7, 2011)

Gromit said:


> I've got it on DvD. Ain't seen it on a TV schedule in over 10 years. Seems a bit forgotten to me.


 
Was on over Christmas


----------



## avu9lives (Apr 7, 2011)

*Skyscraper* Anna Nicole Smiths Finest hour!   I aint seen it in a long time but im sure yeah get ter see her Boobies!  Got ta be worth it fer that annit ( + )( + )


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 7, 2011)

sim667 said:


> NOOOOOOOOO! Wyatt earp was pants
> 
> I actually havent seen the other two.
> 
> Does dances with wolves count as a western?



Open Range and Unforgiven are absolutelyfucking brilliant . I hate Kevin Costner but even he was excellent in that one - Open Range .Unforgiven is probably Clint Eastwoods best role ever .


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 7, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> No one's ever seem to have seen Parents but me. Can't recommend it highly enough. Pretty nasty stuff mind.


 
Is that the on with Randy Quaid ? Theywere fucking cannibals . I saw it years ago and remember it was weird , cant remember if it was good or bad though .


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 7, 2011)

Yes but take out the major spoiler, please!


----------



## 8den (Apr 8, 2011)

Kaka Tim said:


> The Emerald Forest. - 80s eco-adventure set in the amazob jungle. Bloke tries to find his son after he is 'adotped' by an amazonian tribe. Ends up with Indigenous tribe vs the big fuck off hydro-electirc dam and doedgey kidnappers.



I've got the book John Boorman wrote about making this. It's called "Money into Light". 




> Silent Running. 70s eco sci-fi. Bruce Dern battles to preserve a spacebourne garden of eden.



Good call. 



> Galaxy Quest. oft overlooked but wonderful scifi comedy. Brilliant send up of star wars and a pretty decent adventure in its own right. Sigourney Weaver, Tim Allen and Alan Rickman.



"Hack!"

"Over actor!"



> 'Them!' - classic, and still scary, 50s sci-fi about giant ants running rampage in the nevada desert - and the san francisco sewers. Which reminds me of -



Kind of remade as "8 legged freaks" which in itself is a overlooked gem. 



> Phase 4 - disturbing, dark 70s sci-fi about super intelligent ants beseiging a scientific research station.


 
Great film.


Also. 

The Andromeda Strain.



> The Andromeda Strain is a 1971 American science-fiction film, based on the novel published in 1969 by Michael Crichton. The film is about a team of scientists who investigate a deadly organism of extraterrestrial origin that causes rapid, fatal blood clotting. Directed by Robert Wise, the film starred Arthur Hill, James Olson, Kate Reid, and David Wayne. The film follows the book closely. The special effects were designed by Douglas Trumbull.


----------



## 8den (Apr 8, 2011)

Gromit said:


> By Grabthar's hammer Galaxy Quest is a send up of Star Trek not Star Wars


 
Oh noes electrogirl moment!


----------



## AverageJoe (Apr 8, 2011)

"Could they be the miners?"
"Yes, they do seem rather small"
*incredulous look*
"I meant miners, not minors!"

I loves Galaxy Quest.


----------



## 8den (Apr 8, 2011)

> Jason Nesmith: Ok, here's the plan: first, Fred, we need a diversion to clear these things out of the compound, then Gwen, Alex, Fred and I go down to get the sphere. Any of those things come back Tommy, give a signal. Guy, you set up a perimeter.
> 
> Gwen DeMarco: Why does this sound so familiar?
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Ranu (Apr 8, 2011)

Not sure Galaxy Quest qualifies as a 'forgotten film' seeing as it was on BBC1 on Saturday afternoon.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 8, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes but take out the major spoiler, please!


 
To be fair, one look at the DVD cover and blurb kind of gives the game away.


----------



## 8den (Apr 8, 2011)

Ranu said:


> Not sure Galaxy Quest qualifies as a 'forgotten film' seeing as it was on BBC1 on Saturday afternoon.


 
Yeah but can easily be overlooked and ignored. I mean if someone told you it was a "Star Trek spoof staring Tim Allen" you'd run a mile.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 8, 2011)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082348/
Another goodie from Boorman


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 8, 2011)

The Optimists of Nine Elms.

Old London, Peter Sellers, Vauderville, kids, a dog and the kitchen sink. Lovely.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 9, 2011)

May Kasahara said:


> It's also completely unfunny.



This weeks award for most wrong statement on the internet goes to .....


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 9, 2011)

g force said:


> Johnny Got His Gun
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0067277/


 
This is the film that inspired Metallica's 'One' I believe.


----------



## Bakunin (Apr 9, 2011)

The Octagon said:


> Good shout, I keep meaning to buy that on DVD and then forgetting about it.
> 
> Val Kilmer steals that film completely
> 
> "Ah'm your huckleberry"



Doc Holliday: 'We started a game that we never got to finish. Play for blood, remember?'

Johnny Ringo: 'I was just fooling about.'

Doc Holliday: 'I wasn't...'


----------



## discokermit (Apr 9, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> No one's ever seem to have seen Parents but me. Can't recommend it highly enough. Pretty nasty stuff mind.


 
no way! i love that film! i saw it at the pictures but can never remember the title.

even reading this i didn't recognise it til the spoiler.


----------



## discokermit (Apr 9, 2011)

the luzhin defence, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Luzhin_Defence. turturro is great, as usual.


----------



## Sue (Apr 9, 2011)

It Happened Here 

'1966 British film, directed by Kevin Brownlow and Andrew Mollo. It is set in an alternate history in which Nazi Germany successfully invades and occupies the United Kingdom during World War II.'

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/It_Happened_Here


----------



## Sue (Apr 9, 2011)

discokermit said:


> the luzhin defence, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Luzhin_Defence. turturro is great, as usual.


 
Emily Watson too.


----------



## discokermit (Apr 9, 2011)

Sue said:


> Emily Watson too.


 
yep. good film all round.


----------



## 8den (Apr 10, 2011)

Fresh



> Set in the violent and gang-ridden projects of Brooklyn, New York, Fresh tells the story of Michael, nicknamed Fresh (portrayed by Sean Nelson), a 12-year old kid running drugs for the local drug lords, notably Esteban (Giancarlo Esposito). Inspired by the chess lessons of his father, an alcoholic speed-chess master (Samuel L. Jackson), Fresh devises and executes a brilliant plan to extricate himself and his drug addicted sister (N'Bushe Wright) from their hopeless lives.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Apr 10, 2011)

Pretty good that, with his set-up to destroy the two gangs and get his sister back.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 10, 2011)

8den said:


> Fresh


 
I had certainly forgotten about this - good choice.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 10, 2011)

Juice is another great 'gang' movie that people seem to have forgotten about. Tupac is ace in it.


----------



## Mungy (Apr 10, 2011)

The Quiet Earth
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0089869/

saw it once years ago when i was stoned off my face. I rediscovered it fairly recently when I worked out what it was called.


----------



## discokermit (Apr 10, 2011)

fresh is a brilliant film.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 10, 2011)

The Lookout   http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0427470/
Brick             http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0393109/
The Prestige   http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0482571/
A Very long engagement   http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0344510/
Jacobs Ladder      http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0099871/
Sonnenallee         http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0177242/

sorry forgot two faves

Sideways             http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0375063/
The Man on a Train     http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0301414/


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 13, 2011)

The39thStep said:


> The Lookout   http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0427470/
> Brick             http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0393109/
> The Prestige   http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0482571/
> A Very long engagement   http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0344510/
> ...



Sideways is brilliant, it always makes me want to drink tho


----------



## discokermit (Apr 13, 2011)

sideways is awful.


----------



## 8den (Apr 13, 2011)

Casually Red said:


> This ones one of my all time favourites , its on Irish Tv later in the week . The Last Valley .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Checking this out now. Ta CR


----------



## gabe2 (Apr 15, 2011)

Really liked 'I'm Alright Jack' back in the day -still do - Peter Sellars was ace


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 15, 2011)

Sue said:


> It Happened Here
> 
> '1966 British film, directed by Kevin Brownlow and Andrew Mollo. It is set in an alternate history in which Nazi Germany successfully invades and occupies the United Kingdom during World War II.'
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/It_Happened_Here



An impressive effort from the teenage silent movie buff and the militaria enthusiast.



8den said:


> Again something I've not seen in a while but really liked when it first came out.
> 
> Quick Change
> 
> ...


 
Worth a punt.



starfish said:


> Suburbia. Might have to watch it again sometime soon.


 
The teen punk squatters?  



Casually Red said:


> This ones one of my all time favourites , its on Irish Tv later in the week . The Last Valley .
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0065969/
> 
> Michael Caines best ever role in my opinion . Bunch of mercenaries , mixed catholic and protestant , find refuge in a hidden alpine village duing the madness of the 30 years war . The Magdeburg speech by Caine is paticularly brilliant . Omar Sharifs in it too . Score by the late John barry .



Caine's own favourite film (for a long time, certainly). Not a bad directing effort from author James Clavell, though a bit flabby. Brian Blessed has a memorable turn up front.



DJ Squelch said:


> Lion Of The Desert, starring Oli Reed & Anthony Quin. It's about a a group of muslim freedom fighers fighting an invading imperialist western army. Superb war film about the Italian invasion of Libya.


 
Financed by Gaddafi!



8den said:


> Citizen X
> 
> Stephen Rea, Max Von Sydow, and Donald Sutherland.



One of HBO's finest, and I wouldn't say it had dated.



Fedayn said:


> Hell Drivers



Top hard boiled action with Stanley Baker!

Talking of Stanley, how about _Hell Is A City_ (Manchester noir), _Campbell's Kingdom_ (a 'rich rancher against the plucky homesteader' Western, only with oil in the Canadian Rockies instead of cattle in the American Mid-West), and _Robbery_ (Peter Yates' Hollywood audition piece)?


----------



## Wickerman (Apr 16, 2011)

Up the Junction - great film with an early appearance ofDennis Waterman. But nothing can beat Blow-up


----------



## discokermit (Apr 16, 2011)

"winstanley" film about gerrard winstanley and the diggers. another reason to get angry.

watch for free here, http://www.blinkbox.com/Free/Movie/32662/Winstanley


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 16, 2011)

discokermit said:


> sideways is awful.


 
Do you want to fight over it?


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 16, 2011)

discokermit said:


> "winstanley" film about gerrard winstanley and the diggers. another reason to get angry.
> 
> watch for free here, http://www.blinkbox.com/Free/Movie/32662/Winstanley


 
That was on my amazon wish list! I'll watch this instead.


----------



## Biglittlefish (Apr 16, 2011)

The39thStep said:


> The Lookout   http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0427470/
> Brick             http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0393109/
> The Prestige   http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0482571/
> A Very long engagement   http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0344510/
> ...


 
Some nice recommendations, thanks.


----------



## discokermit (Apr 16, 2011)

The39thStep said:


> Do you want to fight over it?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 16, 2011)

How about Peter Sellers playing it straight, as one of a group of labourers trapped in a bunker after a D-Day bombing raid in France?

_The Blockhouse_


----------



## 8den (Apr 16, 2011)

Looks excellent Dave must find it it



A boy and his dog?

Based on a Harlan Ellis short story. Don Johnson roams a post apocalypse landscape in telepathic communication with his dog?

[video]http://www.imdb.com/video/screenplay/vi1454637337/[/video]


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 16, 2011)

Another film I rather enjoy (though rather rapey). I got it into my head I first caught it on Moviedrome, but apparently not.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 16, 2011)

The Outfit http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0071960/
Thunderbolt and Lightfoot http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0072288/
Charlie Varrick http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0069865/
The Driver http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0077474/
The Taking of Pelham One Two Three  http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0072251/
Assault on Precinct 13 http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0074156/
A couple of goodies from the '70s
The Long Riders http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0081071/
One from the '80s


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 16, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> The Outfit http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0071960/



Like.



Gingerman said:


> Thunderbolt and Lightfoot http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0072288/



Serious? 



Gingerman said:


> Charlie Varrick http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0069865/



Like a lot.



Gingerman said:


> The Driver http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0077474/



Like. 



Gingerman said:


> The Taking of Pelham One Two Three  http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0072251/



Like a lot. 



Gingerman said:


> Assault on Precinct 13 http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0074156/



Got a light?



Gingerman said:


> The Long Riders http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0081071/



Like the idea.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 16, 2011)

Minor Pacino movie about the criminal justice system:
_...And Justice For All_

Minor Richard Gere movie about politics & PR:
_Power_

Minor George C Scott film about a veteran LAPD cop:
_The New Centurions_

Minor Paul Newman film about a veteran NYPD cop:
_Fort Apache, The Bronx_

Minor Calvin Lockhart film about an American millionaire laying a trap for a werewolf at a British country estate:
_The Beast Must Die_


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 17, 2011)

The King of Marvin Gardens http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0068805/
The Last Detail http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0070290/
The Passenger http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0073580/
3 lesser known Nicholson films which are well worth seeing

Fat City http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0068575/
Blue Collar http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0077248/
2 more goodies that made the '70s such a golden period for cinema


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 17, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> The King of Marvin Gardens http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0068805/


 
Not seen that, sounds interesting, will give it a whirl.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 17, 2011)

DaveCinzano said:


> Not seen that, sounds interesting, will give it a whirl.


Nicholson had some run in the early '70s


----------



## Gavin Bl (Apr 17, 2011)

discokermit said:


> "winstanley" film about gerrard winstanley and the diggers. another reason to get angry.
> 
> watch for free here, http://www.blinkbox.com/Free/Movie/32662/Winstanley



Great thanks for that - often wondered about that one.


Is "Went the Day Well?" a forgotten film, or a well-loved classic?

How about "Bridges of Toko Ri" a tough little Korean war piece, that pisses all over modern "Downed-US-pilot" offerings.


----------



## albionism (Apr 17, 2011)

Brother From Another Planet


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 17, 2011)

albionism said:


> Brother From Another Planet


 
Yes - good call. 

Antoher one - The Company of Wolves. Thats how to do a little red riding hood film.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 17, 2011)

Gavin Bl said:


> Great thanks for that - often wondered about that one.
> 
> 
> Is "Went the Day Well?" a forgotten film, or a well-loved classic?
> ...


 
Probably a mixture of both . Excellent film and from the same period anything by Powell and Prestburger


----------



## albionism (Apr 18, 2011)

Bubba Ho-Tep
Hilarious and heartbreaking in equal measure.


----------



## Hulot (Apr 18, 2011)

> Is "Went the Day Well?" a forgotten film, or a well-loved classic?



Not forgotten by me, but that isn't much to go on. Anyway, it's terrific and has some quite surprisingly hard-edged moments.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Apr 25, 2011)

discokermit said:


> "winstanley" film about gerrard winstanley and the diggers. another reason to get angry.
> 
> watch for free here, http://www.blinkbox.com/Free/Movie/32662/Winstanley


 

Just watched this - really fab, his stuff about the earth being a common treasury for all was wonderful, but it didn't duck the tough issues about conflict with other poor people over grazing acess, and so on. thanks for the link...


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Apr 26, 2011)

The Lost Continent 
Absolute bonkers Hammer film from the late 60's, only very very very rarely on tv . . . 

"This film starts out like the Love Boat on acid, as a cast of varied characters, with various issues, take Captain Eric Portman's leaky cargo ship to escape their troubles. When a violent storm strikes, the ship is swept into the Sargasso Sea and our heroes find themselves trapped on an island of man-eating seaweed, populated by giant monster crabs and some Spanish conquistadors who think the Inquisition is still on. Features songs and music by '60s "cool group", the Peddlers."


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 15, 2011)

Bringing up Baby is on BBC2 now


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 15, 2011)

Cutter's Way.

Jeff Bridges plays a drifter, John Heard his disabled Vietnam Vet best friend. They stumble over a murder that involves a very corrupt local tycoon. This is the film Chinatown should have been. Seriously, go and see it.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 15, 2011)

Some more - 

Brighton Rock - ( the 1947 one). Just watched this. pretty stunning - bleak, disturbng violent and Richard Attenborough is absolutley brilliant as pinkie - no dickie darling here - here is the ulitmate nilhisitc, psychopathic anti-hero. His performance really struck me, Brando and James Dean are  always bandied about as pioneering the angry young man stylee method thing - but Attenborough pre-dates them and - for my money - makes them look like imitations. 

The Beguiled - Disturbing clint eastwood film where he is a wounded civil war soldier taken in and cared for by the staff and pupils of a girls school.


----------



## davesgcr (Jun 27, 2011)

Just watched the other day - the original "39 Steps"  - sort of an ad for the fish industry - herring  , haddock etc. 

Quite charmng with a darker undertone of nasty , subversive elements.

"Am I right Sir"


----------



## Sue (Jun 27, 2011)

Hmm, not sure I'd call either Brighton Rock or the 39 Steps forgotten films (though both are definitely worth watching).


----------



## sim667 (Jun 28, 2011)

American beauty


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 29, 2011)

Pool Of London is a hidden gem, for sure


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 29, 2011)

the Reckoning ( 1971), starring Nicol Williamson was pretty good stuff as i remember.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0064881/plotsummary

or 10 Rillington Place , dickie attenborough being a chilling bastard again . Amazing acting in both those films .


----------



## TruXta (Jun 29, 2011)

sim667 said:


> American beauty


 
Forgotten?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 12, 2012)

discokermit said:


> "winstanley" film about gerrard winstanley and the diggers. another reason to get angry.
> 
> watch for free here, http://www.blinkbox.com/Free/Movie/32662/Winstanley


 
In a similar vein, I've been enjoying Bone banging on about the Thomas Venner film currently in production - "the new _Heaven's Gate_" indeed


----------



## Reno (Dec 12, 2012)

sim667 said:


> American beauty


 
Better forgotten, but unfortunately it hasn't.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 12, 2012)

davesgcr said:


> Just watched the other day - the original "39 Steps" - sort of an ad for the fish industry - herring , haddock etc.
> 
> Quite charmng with a darker undertone of nasty , subversive elements.
> 
> "Am I right Sir"


 
There's one good version of the 39 Steps and about four dozen shit ones. Naturally I can't remember which one is the good one, but it's not the Hitchcock one.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 12, 2012)

davesgcr said:


> Just watched the other day - the original "39 Steps" - sort of an ad for the fish industry - herring , haddock etc.
> 
> Quite charmng with a darker undertone of nasty , subversive elements.
> 
> "Am I right Sir"


 
_"What about the idle rich?"_

"That's an old-fashioned topic, especially for me because I'm not rich and I've never been idle," says the globetrotting copper tycoon only half-disinegnuously...


----------



## weltweit (Dec 12, 2012)

*How to get ahead in advertising with Richard E Grant.*
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0097531/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_to_Get_Ahead_in_Advertising

A classic, great fun, a must see!


----------



## Reno (Dec 12, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> There's one good version of the 39 Steps and about four dozen shit ones. Naturally I can't remember which one is the good one, but it's not the Hitchcock one.


 
The Hitchcock one is the best film of the three versions, the 70s one with Robert Powell is the version most faithful to the book.

Also, Hitchcock's The 39 Steps would probably be on many a critics list of ten greatest British films ever made and is hardly forgotten.


----------



## Reno (Dec 12, 2012)

These are all films I saw repeatetly on the telly as a kid and which I loved and which never get shown and talked about now:

*Cattle Annie and Little Britches*, excellent early 80s western about two young girls who fall in with the Doolin-Dalton gang. With Burt Lancaster, Rod Steiger and both a very young Amanda Plummer and Diane Lane.

*Harry and Tonto*, a 1974 road movie about and Harry, a pensioner who gets evicted from his New York flat and who travells across the US on a Greyhound bus, with his cat Tonto. Art Carney won the Oscar at the time and it got loads of other nomination and awards but the film is largely forgotten now. Shame, because it's lovely. A bit like Lynch's Straight Story only with a cat instead of a tractor and actually a better film.

Another film with Art Carney which was a great hit then was the 70s comedy thriller *The Late Show* with Lily Tomlin.

*Rafferty and the Gold Dust Twins*, another 70s road movie about a dim witted driving instructor who gets abducted by two young women played by Sally Kellerman and top coke fiend Mackenzie Phillips because they need to get to New Orleans.

*Oklahoma Crude*, moody western about land owner Faye Dunaway who hires gunslinger George C. Scott to keep crooks from taking her land.

*Remember My Name*, Alan Rudolph's debut film about a mysterious woman played by Geraldine Chaplin who gets released from jail and then starts stalking her ex-husband played by Anthony Perkins and his wife. This one doesn't get shown anymore due to non-clearance of music rights.

Not as obscure as the others I mentioned, but nobody ever seems to mention Stephen Spielberg's debut feature film, the comedy drama *The Sugarland Express*. I suppose the huge success of the subsequent Jaws and the cult status of the previous Duel has eclipsed it, but it's an excellent film. Another road movie and based on a real case of a trailer trash couple who kindapped a cop to get their baby back who they lost custody of while they were in jail.


----------

